# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  Quail Hunting

## Hautapu

Went out for the first upland game shoot of the 2017 season on the weekend.  I considered one last duck hunt, but the draw of a quail hunt was too great.  It was my younger dogs (14 months) first quail hunt.  She did pretty well and we got into some brown quail. Couple photos attached.

----------

